# Very offensive article



## RebelPitty

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum and I'm not sure if this is the correct section (my apologies if it is not).
I was reading a local Seattle newspaper this afternoon and found this article on how to "defeat a pitbull." It's extremely offensive and ignorant and makes me very angry. 
http://www.thestranger.com/seattle/how-to-defeat-a-pit-bull-with-your-bare-hands/Content?oid=3708968
I've emailed the editors but they really need to take this off their site.


----------



## Carriana

It is ill informed, at best. Considering their source is db.org. the article is 3 years old though...


----------



## TeamCourter

That is a horrible read!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ziva'sMommy

Yummy little kids... WTF is wrong with this guy? Wow he must be a very bored individual. He just like many others is very misinformed about the breed..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## smokemama

This is just sad. They could have made the article without the pitbull name and left it as in general a dog.


----------



## jttar

Ignorance personified. What a moron.

Joe


----------



## Katey

Is this a joke?

The eye gouging part made me feel nauseous, though not as nauseous and the comments about strangling and killing a dog. Wtf is wrong with people.

Those pictures look like a rabid dog.

Wtf did they have to use a specific breed. They could very well have said stray animal and the article would have retain it's offensive vulgar air without pigeon-holing any breed or animal.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

Pit bulls sell papers. That's all there is to it.


----------



## Katey

Carriana said:


> Pit bulls sell papers. That's all there is to it.


I find that sad.

They need a new focus.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~

Horrible article with even worse comments! I don't even come close to agreeing with most of what the article says to do to defend yourself but I can't really judge what other people do when they are defending themselves and are afraid for their life. I would rather see them talk about mace and stun batons or worst case scenario, a gun. If it's down to you or the dog and you have to kill the dog to get it off of you I'd prefer the gun over beating it, gouging out it's eyes or strangling it. 

But like I said if you are in fear for your life I can't really judge you if you do anything and everything you can to get away.


----------

